# World's Most Disturbing Animal..



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So, this is inspired by a reality show on a monkey tribe that I watched on Animal Planet.
I have to say, that I have not seen an animal that disturbed me so much as these critters.
Just...Gross! 
Is it just me, or do they give anyone else shivers? :shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I think they are adorable.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG that's my kitten!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> OMG that's my kitten!!!


****
Well, even she looks cute and cuddely compared to those other things.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

lol the last picture of the orangutan! He certainly sees something very exciting. I would totally chill with that little guy.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> So, this is inspired by a reality show on a monkey tribe that I watched on Animal Planet.
> I have to say, that I have not seen an animal that disturbed me so much as these critters.
> Just...Gross!
> Is it just me, or do they give anyone else shivers? :shock:


do you know that there is only a 1% genetic make up difference
between us and chimps. So these could be your long lost cousins.:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> do you know that there is only a 1% genetic make up difference
> between us and chimps. So these could be your long lost cousins.:lol:


Ugh.
Well, if they are, I don't want nothing to do with them!

*shudders*


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

LOL
They are adorable


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the reason so many people find them creepy looking is because they look so much like us (compared to other wild animals). I have seen the same reaction to really ugly human babies "OMG, WTF is that?!?!?!"

I also think they are kinda cute in their own way.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You know, I'd say you guys are all weird to think they're cute, but so far I'M the only odd one out. Hhmm. LOL


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think they're actually cute .


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Awww i just want to hug one. How cute


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I also think that the first two are super cute, the second two not so much. I would rather hug the first one than Allie's kitty cat! 

BTW We also have very similair DNA to a banana?! Does that mean they are also our cousins?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

CURRENTLY, HUMANS are alone in the genus ****. But Goodman argues, “We humans appear as only slightly remodeled chimpanzee-like apes.” He says humans and chimps share 99.4 percent of their DNA, the molecule that codes for life.


*May 17, 2006* — Our early ancestors interbred with chimpanzees after the two species diverged millions of years ago, new research suggests.
The provocative idea is sketched by U.S. genome experts, who have discovered that hominids and chimps diverged far more recently -- and over a much longer timescale -- than previously thought.
During that period, the authors theorize, the two primate species were rather more than kissing cousins: They had sex, swapping genes before making a final split.

"The (...) analysis revealed big surprises, with major implications for human evolution," said Eric Lander, one of the paper's co-authors and founding director of the Broad Institute, a research collaboration between Harvard University, MIT and the Whitehead Institute.
Until now, the belief was that humans and chimpanzees shared a common ancestor but parted ways around 6.5-7.4 million years ago.
One basis for that idea is a carbon-dated fossil called Toumai, believed by many scientists to be the oldest known human. Others, however, dismiss Toumai as an ape.
The estimate is also backed by the molecular clock, a way of calculating evolution on the basis of the speed at which genes mutate.
Previous molecular clock studies have focussed on the average genetic difference between humans and chimps. But the new paper, published online by the British journal _Nature_, takes a different approach.
Exploiting the mountain of data from the human and chimpanzee genome projects, the researchers compared the genetic codes of the two species as they are today, estimating the ages of key sequences rather than the overall average age.

They believe the two species split no later than 6.3 million years ago and probably less than 5.4 million years ago, one to two million years earlier than the Toumai estimate.
Moreover, it appears that "speciation" of chimps and hominids -- the process by which they emerged as separate species -- took an extraordinarily long time, around four million years in all.
The youngest chromosome in the human genome is the X, which helps determine gender. On average,the X chromosome is about 1.2 million years more recent than the 22 non-sex chromosomes, the scientists found.
Lander describes the X chromosome's age as "an evolutionary 'smoking gun'."
Thus something unusual must have happened on the way to speciation: an initial split between humans and chimps, followed by interbreeding, and then a final separation.
"It is possible that the Toumai fossil is more recent than previously thought. But if the dating is correct, (it) would precede the human-chimp split," said lead author Nick Patterson, also at the Broad Institute.
"The fact that it has human-like features suggest that human-chimp speciation may have occurred over a long period with episodes of hybridization (inter-breeding) between the emerging species."
A gradual divergence of species through hybridization, rather than a quick break, may be far more common than scientists have suspected.
"That such evolutionary events have not been seen more often in animal species may simply be due to the fact that we have not been looking for them," said the team's senior author, David Reich.

Discovery Channel :: News - Animals :: Study: Chimps and Early Humans InterbredStudy: Chimps and Early Humans Interbred


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> BTW We also have very similair DNA to a banana?! Does that mean they are also our cousins?


****
Some people I would NOT be surprised.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

It's kind of a "so ugly its cute" kinda thing... like Tarsiers. I was just thinking yesterday.... Look at US. I mean, we take ourselves for granted, but if you really think about it, humans are FREAKY looking. LOL


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I adore primates. I think they're all adorable.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I was just thinking yesterday.... Look at US. I mean, we take ourselves for granted, but if you really think about it, humans are FREAKY looking. LOL


Agreed.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> You know, I'd say you guys are all weird to think they're cute, but so far I'M the only odd one out. Hhmm. LOL


I happen to agree with you...i find primates ugly...and the ones you posted, creepy.



BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> It's kind of a "so ugly its cute" kinda thing... like Tarsiers. I was just thinking yesterday.... Look at US. I mean, we take ourselves for granted, but if you really think about it, humans are FREAKY looking. LOL


but these are just adorable!!!  I know i'm weird haha but i like being weird...it makes me who i am :wink:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I had one of these back in the early 70's.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Whispering Meadows said:


> I happen to agree with you...i find primates ugly...and the ones you posted, creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> but these are just adorable!!!  I know i'm weird haha but i like being weird...it makes me who i am :wink:


You are so cool!
I totally agree with you, too!
What BackInTheSaddle posted, I think they're adorable?
Monkeys... Ugh. lol

Regal, that's too cute!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

roro said:


> Agreed.


****!!
Well, you can't argue with that!
But at least... I don't know, man. Those big creepy eyes and funky leathery faces.... *shudders*

Rest assured, there are certain people who give me the same reaction!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Cute*

I think they're pretty cute myself :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> I had one of these back in the early 70's.
> 
> YouTube - Peep



I just saw the video, to adorable! what is that little thing?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

a Kinkajou or honeybear. from south america.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

RegalCharm said:


> a Kinkajou or honeybear. from south america.


they're adorable! i want one haha...but they're prob. to expensive lol:lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

the one shown in the video is $2400.
but go to the website shown at the end of the video
to see all the exoctics she sells.


----------

